# The Tactical Edge Seminar



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Tactical Edge Seminar
Boston, Massachusetts

March 9, 10, 2005

Sponsored by:
Boston Heathcare Systems Police & Massasoit College Campus Police

The Tactical Edge Seminar Cost: 
This 2 day seminar costs $199.00 
Sign Up | Win tickets to this seminar

Early bird pricing available to on all seminar registrations received 60 days PRIOR to a Calibre Press Seminar. After 60 days regular retail price applicable.

The Tactical Edge Seminar:

The finest instructors in law enforcement training look at officer safety with a practiced eye to bring you the most comprehensive "Street Survival" experience ever! A newly updated Training & Resource guide will be provided for you to keep for future reference to remind you of these valuable lessons learned from the seminar:

Survive Threats on Your Job! Learn how to:

Exploring and living the legacy of survival on the street 
Meeting the challenge of committing to peak performance 
Uncovering the strategies of winning vs. surviving 
Gaining strength from the values of the warrior 
Understanding and applying "time framing" to your tactical advantage 
Understanding how the Risk Thermostat predicts behavior 
Gaining tactical superiority through speed, surprise and commitment to action 
Winning against an active shooter 
Assessing the vulnerabilities and likelihood of a terrorist attack 
Identifying risks associated with career criminals & gang members 
Assessing threats from the emotionally disturbed 
Controlling your own fear and arousal & use them to benefit your performance 
Training the mind through crisis rehearsal & mental preparation 
Mentally and physically preparing for an off duty encounter 
Analyzing methods of gaining and keeping physical control 
Studying offensive and defensive principles of the edged weapon 
The righteous use of deadly force and making peace with the deadly force decision 
Living the lifestyle of winning 

Daily Agenda

Day-1 check-in begins at 7:00am. Days-1&2 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. PUBLIC SAFETY ID Required. No weapons or special clothing necessary. A Training & Resource Guide(r) will be provided as a record of Seminar content. No audio or video recording or photography permitted. Certificates of completion will be presented at the end of Day 2. Copies of Calibre Press' best-selling books, videos, audios and other survival items will be available at reduced rates.

*Seminar Location:* 
Massasoit Conference Center
77 Crescent Street, Brockton
Brockton, Massachusetts
02301

We recommend the following hotels for accommodations:

*Best Western-Carlton House Hotel*
(Located directly across the street from the VA Medical Center)
1005 Belmont Street
Brockton, MA
(508)-588-3333
1-800-528-1234
Room Rate: $75.00

*Radison Hotel* 
(Located approximately 3-miles from the VA Medical Center within the Westgate Mall Complex)
195 Westgate Drive
Brockton, MA
(508)-588-6300
Room Rate: $99.00

*Super 8 Motel* 
(Located approximately 3-miles from the VA Medical Center within the Westgate Mall Complex)
385 Westgate Drive
Brockton, MA
(508)-588-8887
Room Rate: $60.03


----------

